# canister filter



## crush the turtle (Nov 7, 2007)

*ebay canister filter*

just wonder does anyone use these one off ebay
are they any good??


thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140174495564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 7, 2007)

i would defiantly recommend it for large tanks(6x2x2ft) perfect for marine setups!


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 7, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> i would defiantly recommend it for large tanks(6x2x2ft) perfect for marine setups!


 
yeah it will be for my turtle tank, its 6ft..


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i was looking at them too.
if you get one let me know how it goes


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 7, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> yeah i was looking at them too.
> if you get one let me know how it goes


 

ermm cant u but it first and let me no how it goes lol


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 7, 2007)

what does the UV steriliser do? (the $99 version has it)


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 7, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> what does the UV steriliser do? (the $99 version has it)


 
lol i dunno, i just asked the seller


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 7, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> what does the UV steriliser do? (the $99 version has it)



Exactly what it says it does! Sterilities your water by using UV light.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2007)

I have nothing good to say about that seller so I wont comment!


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 7, 2007)

can u comment, so i dnt get dogged


----------



## mblissett (Nov 7, 2007)

I use this exact filter (however mine has the UV light)

I have one for my 4ft tropical community tank and one for my 4x2x2 turtle tank

They both work perfectly - have had them running for 6 months now with no issues.....

Cleaning - haven't had to do it since installed

just your general 20% water change weekly

my turtles seemed to have grown alot better since getting this filter (changed from another cannister, can't remember brand) and I think it has something to do with the UV clarifier, I reckon it puts more electrolytes in the water or something


----------



## ashley81 (Nov 7, 2007)

there is a online shop call age of aquariums in australia not usa, give them ago good prices and i have alway recived the stock

i think its 
www.ageofaquariums.com.au


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 7, 2007)

do i want my tank to be sterilized with uv? :?


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 7, 2007)

UV sterilizers are good for keeping algae and diseases under control. Eveything that passes the UV light dies so helps keep disease under control. Canister filter probably the best for turtles, they are grubs


----------



## alex_c (Nov 7, 2007)

personally i would just fork out the extra cash and buy an eheim or build a sump type filter


----------



## scorps (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like a nice filter


----------



## rekauq (Nov 8, 2007)

Another good online store for filters is www.reefonline.com.au 

I bought a Fluval 405 from them last week, at an excellent price. Communication, packaging and product all superb.


----------

